# Are catfish necessary?



## Kmontoney (Jul 10, 2017)

I completely rebuilt my tank with a sand substrate. Feeding pellets that are eaten immediately. I was thinking I'd like to have a sand sifter of some kind to avoid dead spots but wasn't sure what they would eat since there is never any leftover food. Are catfish or loaches really necessary? I didn't mention snails because I'm not interested in them. Would love your opinions. Thanks!

P.S. We upgraded to a 75!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Not necessary. In my tanks they are more helpful at eating algae off the glass than anything off the bottom.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Awesome, congrats on the 75! Like DJ said, they aren't necessary but they're fun to watch and they help keep unwanted fry under control if you have mixed species


----------



## Kmontoney (Jul 10, 2017)

I wouldn't mind one or a few but I worry about what they will eat. The pellets I give are eaten immediately. Do you have to feed separately?


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

I just open the canopy on both ends and drop some food in on each side. My synos have gotten smart enough to come out at feeding time and eat. They also get the occasional brood of fry, sometimes I weight down zucchini on fish leaders and they nibble on that too.


----------



## Kmontoney (Jul 10, 2017)

I do have veggie clips I haven't used yet so that will be fun to do. They will eat regular cichlid pellets? Sorry I'm such a n00b.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Oh yeah, they will eat just about anything edible lol


----------



## Kmontoney (Jul 10, 2017)

Okay last question.... how many?


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

They do best in groups of 5, personally I like the synodontis petricola the best.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The group would be for Synodontis lucipinnis (many are sold as Petricola) or Synodontis multipunctatus. Bristlenose plecos are fine as a single and they are the ones that eat algae off the glass.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

I got mine from a reputable source and I am confident that they are petricolas but yes, there are a lot of fish stores that sell a lot of misidentified fish.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I've never seen a real one in the US. If you would not mind, PM me the vendor. Thanks!


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

They have the solid black triangles on the fins with no clear base and they are longer and thinner than the lucipinnis I have in my other tank.


----------

